# DigiPLUS Assumes Assets of BurstNet, Relocates Main Data Center



## Hxxx (Apr 1, 2014)

*For Immediate Release*
 
*DigiPLUS Assumes Assets of BurstNet, Relocates Main Data Center*

April 1, 2014
Charlotte, NC

The DigiPLUS Company announced today that it has assumed the assets and client contracts of BurstNET®, a worldwide leader in Web Hosting and Internet Solutions. The new management company has relocated one of its three data centers from Scranton, Pennsylvania to Charlotte, North Carolina.
 
"Assuming the assets of BurstNet illustrates our commitment to providing a broader product portfolio, new technology and applications expertise to better serve BurstNET clients,” says JW Ray, CEO of DigiPLUS. “Although moving a data center presents challenges in the short term, we will now be able to offer the capacity for growth and peace of mind of a world-class infrastructure. We are working 24/7 to minimize any disruptions in service.”
 
The new data center has earned a Tier 3 rating as a highly redundant location with eight carriers and three times the bandwidth capacity of BurstNET’s former data center location in Pennsylvania. DigiPLUS also utilizes data centers in Miami, Florida and Los Angeles, California.
 
“Our DigiPLUS team is dedicated to delivering the reliability and dependability each and every client deserves,” says Art Faccone, Senior Vice President of Client Care for DigiPLUS. “Current and future clients will be better served by our more complete, stable and secure global product offering."
 
The acquisition enhances BurstNET’s Dedicated Server, VPS, Colocation, Backup Storage, and Cloud Computing portfolios. The BurstNET brand will transition to the DigiPLUS name over the next few months.
 
Additional executive team members have been brought on to assist in the transition. They include Brandon Dorsey as Vice President of Finance and Arthur Cote as Vice President of Operations. 

Financial terms of the agreement were not disclosed.
 
BurstNET Technologies, Inc. is a worldwide leader in Web Hosting and Internet Solutions. It currently hosts 10,000+ Dedicated Servers and Colocated machines, 20,000+ Virtual Private Servers (VPS), and millions of websites.
 
For more information about BurstNET, please visit www.burst.net or email [email protected]


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 1, 2014)

This has been locked because another discussion on the same subject is going on here: 

Please refer to that thread for the continued discussion.

Thank you!


----------

